# Dissident and friends avin it large avin it major at Lakota - 22 April & May 6th



## JTG (Apr 12, 2006)

The utterly monstrous Gener8r is back again on April 22nd. dissident & Headfuk take over the main room this time 

Main room - Hardtek, Jungletek & Hardcore:
Dissident, Ninebar, DMT & Headfuk

Top room - dnb, breakbeat, breakcore:
Irritant, Turbo Twats & Havok

Middle room - Reggae, disco, ska etc:
P.R.A.N.K & T.O.S.S.E.R.S

Room four - Techno & Acid
KSS & fuckedrightup

Room five - Old skool, Ragga, Jungle
ketwork32

£5, 10pm till 10am. The main room has a lab sub link up (10 of them) which makes me worry for Lakota's foundations... 

Then, 6th May sees the Dissident crew rocking Lakota again, this time for their own fat rave:







Anyone fancy joining me for a stomp?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> The main room has a lab sub link up (10 of them) which makes me worry for Lakota's foundations...



you'd worry about them even more if you'd ever been in the basement


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 20, 2006)

The bomb and me are coming...


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 20, 2006)

avin it large *and* avin it major


----------



## JTG (Apr 20, 2006)

Only for the, only for the, only for the hardcore UK raver!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Only for the, only for the, only for the hardcore UK raver!


So the "disco" room is not worth going for ?   

.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 21, 2006)

There's a disco room?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 21, 2006)

OI!!!!!


Wakey wakey!!!!!

Come and join us tomorrow night at Lakota!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2006)

I might give it a go - though I do need the odd fragment of melody to entertain my grey cells... or at least some hip wiggling funky basslines ...

.


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> There's a disco room?



Have you read my original post? 

That'll be the room PRANK are sharing with the Tossers. Raggajunglebasscore combined with reggae n disco. Nice


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 21, 2006)

Ill be missing from 22nd April - Fundage, and may 6th is Ripsnorter so ill be at the Dirty Duck instead !


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 22, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Have you read my original post?
> 
> That'll be the room PRANK are sharing with the Tossers. Raggajunglebasscore combined with reggae n disco. Nice



Raggajunglebasscore? OFFS! lmao! Whatever next!   

And in answer to your question...no, well ys but not thouroughly.

I never read anything properly, I skim read and never pay attention to detail, especially notices at work.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 22, 2006)

Dab of Rioja kitten andyouknowsit!    

Don't you go invading any small contries, innuit!


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

We're back. None of us was feeling it very well and I went smack on my arse and banged my head  

Got a hell of a rush on it though 

Now at home chilling, chatting and munting


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 23, 2006)

*waves to the munted*


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello you lot


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> *waves to the munted*



fizz is waving back 

hugs to aunty Tanky, a lovely woman and a fine friend


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> We're back. None of us was feeling it very well and *I went smack on my arse and banged my head*



Funny as fekmate...sorry for cracking up and being totally useless lmao!   

Mind you, you were lapping up the sympathy from all those attentive females close by I noticed   

I keep replaying the whole thing in my head and bursting into fits of giggles...you levitated man...you really did! hahahahahahahahaha...

How's yer head? I still feel twatted...wierd


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Funny as fekmate...sorry for cracking up and being totally useless lmao!
> 
> Mind you, you were lapping up the sympathy from all those attentive females close by I noticed
> 
> ...



my head's fine, the base of my spine is a little sore though.

I wish I'd have been able to see it from your point of view, a sight worth seeing I'd imagine.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2006)

Sorry I was so unsociable last night guys.

I guess I never really was a party animal ....

I had a balloon of nitrous while I was there - didn't notice any effect though - probably couldn't compete with the ganja.

.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 24, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> fizz is waving back
> 
> hugs to aunty Tanky, a lovely woman and a fine friend




I waved too Tanky.

But he ignores me as I have non existant Norks


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 24, 2006)

He was probably suffering from mild concusion hon   

hahahahahahhahahahahah ooooops I'm so sorry but I still don't seem to have laughed it out of my system yet...sorry juttug mate but it's the image...


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 25, 2006)

Its all true. . .there I am, in bed, just dropping of to sleep last night when. . .


PAHAHAHAHAHAHA off she goes again.


*shakes head*


----------

